# My New Zombie Slayer



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Picked this up at an estate sale awhile back for $20. The blade is 15" from top to bottom and 13" wide. Overall length from the tip of the blade to the base of the handle is 41". The handle is steel wrapped in leather. It weighs about 15lbs and is as sharp as a good hunting knife. It's not a cheap toy. This thing is heavy duty and could do some serious damage. I thought it was pretty cool looking and nobody was bidding on it. If nothing else it should make a good zombie slayer.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Now that is cool!!!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Now that's just wicked!!


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

What a strange thing to find at an estate sale.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Have yall tried shavin with it yet?

What else they have at that sale? Not yer typical stuff there.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Look at it this way, when TSHTF you can atleast keep your fireplace well stoked!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This is one time where looks COULD kill!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh good Lord! That looks evil. I could see someone standing outside their door with that in hand; when greeting an unwanted visitor. I know I'd turn and run. LOL


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I was tryin ta thin where that would fit in. I figured it out, it could most likely be seen in a Predator movie! "GET ON THE CHOPPER"!


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Picked this up at an estate sale awhile back for $20....


Good Lord Joe!

Who's estate?

Vlad Tepes?


----------

